# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ne bashkine e Tiranes, punesohen 60 studente

## Enri

Reth 60 te rinj te fakulteteve te Tiranes, kryesisht te Fakulteteve: Juridik, Ekonomik, Arkitekture, Inxhinjeri Ndertimi, Pune Sociale pergjate tre muajeve te veres do te punojne, duke asistuar ne punen e sektoreve kryesor te Bashkise. Ne kete menyre ata do te shohin nga afer proceset vendim-marrese, do te lidhen drejtperdrejt me keto procese dhe do te krijohen lidhje afatgjata student - specialist. Ky projekt eshte e treta here qe implementohet ne ambintet e Bashkise, por kete here ai do te drejtohet nga vete studentet. Punesimi sezonal i studenteve ne Bashki, fianancohet nga Fondacioni Soros

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Shiko  mos  ka  dhe  ndonje  pune  per  mua  andej  nga  spitalet  e  tiranes :buzeqeshje: )))

----------

